

Show HN: Search only the best products on Amazon - GraffitiTim
http://toppp.com

======
fideloper
Well, thanks to my dumb curiosity, I'm now sure to get some targeted ads for
my "interest" in vibrators. PDA: The search goes right through to amazon.com's
search if there's no match.

~~~
GraffitiTim
I think Amazon has account settings to remove particular items from your
history.

